# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  رمضان ... فرصتك للسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة

## وسام المصري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مَن منا لا يبحث عن السعادة ؟!
وهل هناك إنسان لا يريد أن يكون سعيدا ؟!
كلنا نتفق أن السعادة مطلب كل إنسان في هذا الوجود ...بل إن شئت قلت : هي مطلب كل كائن حي .
وأعظم أنواع السعادة هي السعاده الروحية ... المتمثلة في أعماق النفس البشرية .
وفي رمضان ننعم بتلك السعادة .. لكنها ليست سعادة زائلة ومنقطعة .. بل هي سعادة دائمة وممتدة .
فعَن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : "...لِلصَّائِمِ فَرْحَتَانِ يَفْرَحُهُمَا إِذَا أَفْطَرَ فَرِحَ ، وَإِذَا لقي رَبَّهُ فَرِحَ بِصَوْمِهِ " رواه البخاري .
أي سعادة تلك التي تجدها عند فطرك ؟
إنها سعادتك بالطاعة ، و تنفيذك لأمر الله تعالى .
كما أنها فرحتك بما أنعم الله عليك به من القيام بعبادة الصيام الذي هو من أفضل الأعمال الصالحة , وكم من أناس حرمهم الله منه فلم يصوموا !
إنها فرحتك بما أباح الله لك من الطعام والشراب والنكاح الذي كان مُحَرَّما عليك حال الصوم .
وأما سعادتك العظيمة حينما تقدم على ربك جل في علاه ، وتجد جزاء صيامك الذي أعده الله تعالى لك .
تخيل نفسك وأنت مقدم على ربك يوم القيامة ، فرحا بطاعتك بين يديه .
قال العلامة ابن رجب: " أما فرحة الصائم عند فطره فإن النفوس مجبولة على الميل إلى ما يلائمها من مطعم ومشرب ومنكح ، فإذا منعت من ذلك في وقت من الأوقات ثم أبيح لها في وقت آخر فرحت بإباحة ما مُنعت منه خصوصاً عند اشتداد الحاجة إليه ، فإن النفوس تفرح بذلك طبعاً فإن كان ذلك محبوباً لله كان محبوباً شرعاً ، والصائم عند فطره كذلك ، فكما أن الله تعالى حرم على الصائم في نهار الصيام تناول هذه الشهوات فقد أذن له فيها في ليل الصيام بل أحب منه المبادرة إلى تناولها في أول الليل وآخره فأحب عباده إليه أعجلهم فطراً ، والله وملائكته يصلون على المتسحرين ، فالصائم ترك شهواته لله بالنهار تقرباً إلى الله وطاعة له ويبادر إليها في الليل تقرباً إلى مولاه ، وأكل وشرب وحمد الله فإنه يرجى له المغفرة أو بلوغ الرضوان بذلك، وفي الحديث : "إن الله ليرضى عن عبده أن يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها ويشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها " ، وربما استجيب دعاؤه عند ذلك، وإن نوى بأكله وشربه تقوية بدنه على القيام والصيام كان مثاباً على ذلك.
قال أبو العالية: الصائم في عبادة وإن كان نائماً على فراشه فكانت حفصة تقول: يا حبذا عبادة وأنا نائمة على فراشي فالصائم في ليله ونهاره في عبادة ويستجاب دعاؤه في صيامه وعند فطره فهو في نهاره صائم صابر وفي ليله طاعم شاكر.
وفي الحديث الذي خرجه الترمذي وغيره: " الطاعم الشاكر بمنزلة الصائم الصابر " ، ومن فهم هذا الذي أشرنا إليه لم يتوقف في معنى فرح الصائم عند فطره ، فإنّ فطره على الوجه المشار إليه من فضله ورحمته فيدخل في قول الله تعالى: (قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون).
وأما فرحه عند لقاء ربه: فبما يجده عند الله من ثواب الصيام مدّخراً فيجده أحوج ما كان إليه كما قال تعالى: (وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيراً وأعظم أجرا) . هذا هو حال من أراد الله له الخير .

أصناف الناس في استقبال رمضان
ويمكن لنا أن نقسم الناس – كما يرى الشيخ عبد الرزاق السيد - في استقبال شهر رمضان ، وتعاملهم معه ومع قدومه إلى أصناف ثلاثة:
صنفان: يفرحان بقدوم هذا الشهر.
وصنف: يغتم بقدوم هذا الشهر.

فالصنف الأول : وهم طائفة المؤمنين ، يفرحون بقدوم رمضان ، ويسرون لمجيئه ، وكأنما هو العيد حل بين أظهرهم بل أعظم من العيد ، ويعتبرونه فرصة تجارة مع الله، وذلك لأسباب عدة :
1. أن الصيام عندهم أمر يسير، وأنفسهم تشتاق بلهف شديد إليه، فهم متعودون أصلاً على الصيام، فطوال العام وهم حلفاء الصيام ، هذا يوم الاثنين والخميس ، وهذه أيام البيض ، وهذا يوم عرفة ويوم عاشوراء ، وهم مع ذلك يحتسبون الأجر العظيم عند الله تعالى.
وقد ذكر أن بعض السلف باع جارية له من أحد الناس ، فلما أقبل رمضان أخذ سيدها الجديد يتهيأ بألوان المطعومات والمشروبات ؛ لاستقبال رمضان –كما يصنع كثير من المسلمين اليوم- فلما رأت الجارية ذلك منهم، قالت: لماذا تصنعون ذلك ؟ قالوا: لاستقبال شهر رمضان !
فقالت: وأنتم لا تصومون إلا في رمضان ؟! والله لقد جئت من عند قوم السَّنة عندهم كأنها كلها رمضان ، لا حاجة لي فيكم ردوني إليهم . ورجعت إلى سيدها الأول.
2. لمعرفتهم أن امتناعهم عن الملذات في الدنيا بالصوم سبب للحصول عليها في الآخرة، ونيلها في جنات النعيم حيث ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر.
3. لعظمة العبادة في قلوبهم، وإدراكهم قيمة الثواب المترتب على الصيام ، مما يجعلهم يتنافسون فيه ويتسابقون عليه، فهم يدركون ويوقنون أن رمضان فيه تُضاعف الأجور، وتزيد الحسنات ، وعلى هذا فلا عجب في فرحهم بقدوم هذا الشهر المبارك، فلقد صار عندهم كالحبيب المفارق حين يعود.
ولذلك قال بعض السلف: صم الدنيا واجعل فطرك الموت. الدنيا كلها شهر صيام، المتقون يصومون فيه عن الشهوات والمحرَّمات، فإذا جاءهم الموت فقد انقضى شهر صيامهم واستهلوا عيد فطرهم . 
وقد صُمت عن لذات دهري كلها --- ويوم لِقاكُم ذاك فِطرُ صيامي
فهذا هو الصنف الأول من الناس في استقبال رمضان المبارك .

وأما الصنف الثاني : من يفرح بقدوم رمضان ، ليس بدافع الحرص على العبادة ، والتقرب إلى الله تبارك وتعالى ، بل بدافع تناول الأطعمة والأشربة التي لا يجدها إلا في رمضان !!
فيجعل من رمضان شهرا للعلف والتزود من الطعام ، بدلا من أن يجعله شهرا للزهد والتزود بالتقوى !
ويجعل من شهر رمضان المبارك شهر نوم طويل ، و ثبات عميق !!

- وأما الصنف الثالث : فهم أناس يغتمون بقدوم هذا الشهر المبارك، وكأنما نزلت عليهم فيه كرب أيوب، وفاجعة أم موسى، حتى حزنوا حزن يعقوب! فهذا الصنف :
- يحزن إذا جاء رمضان ويغتم .
- يفرح إذا ذهب رمضان ويبتهج .
- لا يصوم إلا في رمضان .
- و لا يقوم الليل إلا في رمضان .
ولقد سمعت أحدهم ذات مرة ، عندما كانوا يوقظونه في أول ليلة من رمضان لتناول وجبة السحور – وليس لقيام الليل – إذ به يقول لهم : جاءت أيام القلق والتعب !!
ولو علم هذا المسكين ما في شهر رمضان من الخير والبركات ، لتمنى أن يكون العام كله رمضان .
ففي حديث مرفوع رواه ابن أبي الدنيا أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: " لو تعلم أمتي ما في رمضان لتمنت أن تكون السنة كلها رمضان " .

و مما يروى في ذلك أنه كان للرشيد ابنٌ سفيه، رأى هلال رمضان ذات مرة فقال :
دعاني شهر الصوم لا كان من شهر --- ولا صمت شهراً بعده آخر الدهر
فلو كان يعديني الإمام بقدره --- على الشهر لاستعديت جهدي على الشهر
فأصابه عقيب هذا القول صرع ، فكان يصرع في اليوم مرات إلى أن مات ، ولم يبلغ شهراً مثله " [ المنتظم لابن الجوزي ] .

بين الحجاج وأعرابي صائم
خرج الحجاج ذات يوم قائظ فأحضر له الغداء فقال: اطلبوا من يتغدى معنا ، فطلبوا ، فلم يجدوا إلا أعرابيًّا ، فأتوا به فدار بين الحجاج والأعرابي هذا الحوار:
الحجاج: هلم أيها الأعرابي لنتناول طعام الغداء .
الأعرابي: قد دعاني من هو أكرم منك فأجبته .
الحجاج: من هو ؟
الأعرابي: الله تبارك وتعالى دعاني إلى الصيام فأنا صائم .
الحجاج: تصومُ في مثل هذا اليوم على حره ؟!
الأعرابي: صمت ليوم أشد منه حرًا .
الحجاج: أفطر اليوم وصم غدًا .
الأعرابي: أوَ يضمن الأمير أن أعيش إلى الغد ؟!
الحجاج: ليس ذلك إليَّ ، فعلم ذلك عند الله .
الأعرابي: فكيف تسألني عاجلاً بآجل ليس إليه من سبيل ؟!
الحجاج: إنه طعام طيب .
الأعرابي: والله ما طيبه خبازك وطباخك ولكن طيبته العافية .
الحجاج: بالله ما رأيت مثل هذا .. جزاك الله خيرًا أيها الأعرابي، وأمر له بجائزة.


رمضان ... فرصتك للسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة

----------

